# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ماصحة هذا الحديث

## صفيه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم اخواني ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخواني ماصحة هذا الحديث عن النبي  صلى الله عليه واله وصحبه وسلم 
قاال: ( من بات وهمه الاخره أتته الدنيا راغمه )

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

أَخْرجَ الطبَرانِيُّ في الكبيرِ مِن حدِيثِ زيدِ بن ثَابِتٍ أَن النبيَّ قَال :من كانتْ نيته الآخرة جمع الله له شمله وجعل غناه في قلبه وأتته الدنيا راغمة ومن كانت نيته الدنيا فرق الله عليه أمره وجعل فقره بين عينيه ولم يأته من الدنيا إلا ما كتب الله له ) وفي لفظٍ (همه...) وقد صححه الالباني

----------


## صفيه

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عمران السلمي

> أَخْرجَ الطبَرانِيُّ في الكبيرِ مِن حدِيثِ زيدِ بن ثَابِتٍ أَن النبيَّ قَال :من كانتْ نيته الآخرة جمع الله له شمله وجعل غناه في قلبه وأتته الدنيا راغمة ومن كانت نيته الدنيا فرق الله عليه أمره وجعل فقره بين عينيه ولم يأته من الدنيا إلا ما كتب الله له ) وفي لفظٍ (همه...) وقد صححه الالباني


سأبحث عليه ان شاء الله

----------


## ابو العلياء الواحدي

> سأبحث عليه ان شاء الله


ابْحَثْ عَنْهُ لَعَلَّكَ تُفِيدنَا بِجَديدٍ. :Smile:

----------


## المتأني

مصباح الزجاجة (2/ 304)
(1461) ــ حدّثنا محمد بن بشار . ثنا محمد بن جعفر . ثنا شعبة عن عمر بن سليمان ، قال: سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبان بن عثمان بن عفان عن أبيه ،؛ قال: خرج زيد بن ثابت من عند مروان، بنصف النهار. قلت: ما بعث إليه، هذه الساعة، إلا لشيء سأل عنه. فسألته، فقال: سألنا عن أشياء سمعناها من رسول الله. سمعت رسول الله يقول: «من كانت الدنيا همه، فرق الله عليه أمره، وجعل فقره بين عينيه، ولم يأته من الدنيا إلا ما كتب له. ومن كانت الآخرة نيته، جمع الله له أمره، وجعل غناه في قلبه، وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة».
قال البوصيري هذا إسناد صحيح رجاله ثقات رواه أبو داود الطيالسي عن شعبة رواه بنحوه ورواه الطبراني بإسناد لا بأس به ورواه ابن حبان في صحيحه بنحوه ورواه أبو يعلى الموصلي من طريق إبان بن عثمان عن زيد بن ثابت وله شاهد من حديث أبي هريرة رواه الترمذي في الجامع وابن ماجة.
قال العراقي: رواه ابن ماجة من حديث زيد بن ثابت بسند جيد

والحديث له ألفاظ وزيادات وهو في مسند الطيالسي ومسند أحمد وصحيح ابن حبان من طريق شعبة بن الحجاج عن عن عمر بن سليمان قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن أبان يحدث عن أبيه قال :  خرج زيد بن ثابت من عند مروان نصف النهار قال : قلت : ما بعث إليه هذه الساعة إلا لشيء سأله عنه فسألته فقال : سألنا عن أشياء سمعناها من رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : ( نضر الله امرءا سمع منا حديثا فبلغه غيره فرب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه ورب حامل فقه ليس بفقيه ثلاث لا يغل عليهن قلب مسلم : إخلاص العمل لله ومناصحة ولاة الأمر ولزوم الجماعة فإن دعوتهم تحيط من ورائهم ومن كانت الدنيا نيته فرق الله عليه أمره وجعل فقره بين عينيه ولم يأته من الدنيا إلا ما كتب له ومن كانت الآخرة نيته جمع الله له أمره وجعل غناه في قلبه وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة )

----------


## صفيه

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

أخرجهُ الترمذي من رواية أنس رضي الله عنهُ وصححه الألباني . 
بلفظ : (( من كانت الآخرة همه جعل الله غناه في قلبه ، وجمع له شمله ، وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة ، ومن كانت الدنيا همه جعل الله فقره بين عينيه ، وفرق عليه شمله ، ولم يأته من الدنيا إلا ما قدر له ))

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا 
قال الإمام أحمد في مسنده : 
حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ، حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ، حَدَّثَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ، مِنْ وَلَدِ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ رَضِيَ اللهُ عَنْهُ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبَانَ بْنِ عُثْمَانَ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، أَنَّ زَيْدَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ، خَرَجَ مِنْ عِنْدِ مَرْوَانَ نَحْوًا مِنْ نِصْفِ النَّهَارِ، فَقُلْنَا: مَا بَعَثَ إِلَيْهِ السَّاعَةَ إِلَّا لِشَيْءٍ سَأَلَهُ عَنْهُ. فَقُمْتُ إِلَيْهِ فَسَأَلْتُهُ، فَقَالَ: أَجَلْ، سَأَلَنَا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ سَمِعْتُهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: "نَضَّرَ اللهُ امْرَأً سَمِعَ مِنَّا حَدِيثًا، فَحَفِظَهُ حَتَّى يُبَلِّغَهُ غَيْرَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ رُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ لَيْسَ بِفَقِيهٍ، وَرُبَّ حَامِلِ فِقْهٍ إِلَى مَنْ هُوَ أَفْقَهُ مِنْهُ "" ثَلَاثُ خِصَالٍ لَا يَغِلُّ عَلَيْهِنَّ قَلْبُ مُسْلِمٍ أَبَدًا: إِخْلَاصُ الْعَمَلِ لِلَّهِ، وَمُنَاصَحَةُ وُلَاةِ الْأَمْرِ، وَلُزُومُ الْجَمَاعَةِ، فَإِنَّ دَعْوَتَهُمْ تُحِيطُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ "وَقَالَ: "مَنْ كَانَ هَمُّهُ الْآخِرَةَ، جَمَعَ اللهُ شَمْلَهُ، وَجَعَلَ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا وَهِيَ رَاغِمَةٌ، وَمَنْ كَانَتْ نِيَّتُهُ الدُّنْيَا، فَرَّقَ اللهُ عَلَيْهِ ضَيْعَتَهُ، وَجَعَلَ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ، وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا مَا كُتِبَ لَهُ " وَسَأَلَنَا عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى، وَهِيَ الظُّهْرُ 
قال الشيخ شعيب في تحقيقه للمسند :

إسناده صحيح.وهو في "الزهد" للمصنف ص33 
وأخرجه تاماً ومقطعاً ابن أبي عاصم في "السنة" (94) ، وفي "الزهد" (163) ، وابن حبان (67) ، والخطيب في "الفقيه والمتفقه" 2/71، وابن عبد البر في "جامع بيان العلم وفضله" 1/39 من طريق يحيى بن سعيد، بهذا الإسناد.وأخرجه تاماً ومقطعاً الدارمي (229) ، وأبو داود (3660) ، وابن ماجه (4105) ، والترمذي (2656) ، والطحاوي في "شرح مشكل الآثار" (1600) ، وابن حبان (68) والطبراني في "الكبير" (4890) و (4891) ، والرامهرمزي في "المحدث الفاصل" (3) و (4) ، والبيهقي في "الشعب" (1736) ، والخطيب في "شرف أصحاب الحديث" (24) ، وابن عبد البر 1/38 - 39 و39 من طرق عن شعبة، به.وأخرجه البيهقي (1737) من طريق جهضم بن عبد الله اليمامي، عن عمر ابن سليمان، به.وأخرجه ابن ماجه (230) ، والطبراني في "الكبير" (4924) من طريق ليث بن أبي سليم، عن يحيى بن عباد، عن أبيه، والطبراني في "الكبير" (4925) من طريق ليث، عن محمد بن وهب، عن أبيه، والطبراني في "الأوسط" (7267) من طريق إبراهيم بن أبي عبلة، وابن عبد البر 1/39 من طريق ليث، كلاهما عن محمد بن عجلان، عن أبيه، ثلاثتهم عن زيد بن ثابت. وليث سيئ الحفظ.ولقوله عن الصلاة الوسطى: "وهي الظهر" انظر ما سيأتي برقم (21595) .وله شاهد دون قصة الصلاة الوسطى من حديث ابن عباس عند الرامهرمزي (9) ، والطبراني (11690) ، وإسناده ضعيف، واقتصر الطبراني على القطعة الثالثة.ويشهد للقطعة الأولى والثانية حديث أنس السالف برقم (13350) وانظر تتمة شواهده هناك.وللقطعة الثالثة حديث أنس عند الترمذي (2465) ، وإسناده ضعيف.قوله: "وهي الظهر " قال السندي: مقتضى الأحاديث أنها العصر، وعليه الجمهور.قلنا: وقد سلف أنها العصر من حديث ابن مسعود برقم (3716) و (3829) وانظر تتمة شواهده هناك. وانظر "شرح السنة" للبغوي 2/232 - 237.

----------


## خالد الشافعي

((مَنْ كَانَ هَمُّهُ الآخِرَةَ جَمَعَ اللهُ شَمْلَهُ، وَجَعَلَ غِنَاهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ، وَأَتَتْهُ الدُّنْيَا وَهِيَ رَاغِمَةٌ. ومَنْ كَانَ هَمُّهُ الدُّنْيَا فَرَّقَ اللهُ أَمْرَهُ، وَجَعَلَ فَقْرَهُ بَيْنَ عَيْنَيْهِ، وَلَمْ يَأْتِهِ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا إِلاَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُ))

حديث صحيح: أخرجه الإمام أحمد في "مسنده" (5/ 183)، وابن ماجة في "سننه" (4105)، والدارمي في "مقدمة سننه" (229)، والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (15/ 4891)، وصححه ابن حبان (680 - إحسان) (72 - موارد الظمآن) من حديث زيد بن ثابت (رضي الله عنه). وقال البوصيري في "مصباح الزجاجة في زوائد ابن ماجة": ((إسناده صحيح. رجاله ثقات))، وهو كما قال. وقد زاد عزوه لأبي داود الطيالسي. وجود إسنادَه الحافظُ العراقي (رحمه الله) في "تخريج أحاديث الإحياء". ورواه الترمذي (2465) من حديث أنس بن مالك (رضي الله عنه) بسند ضعيف - كما قال الحافظ العراقي - فيه يزيد بن أبان الرقاشي وهو ضعيف. لكن يشهد له حديث زيد بن ثابت (رضي الله عنه).
منقول

----------


## صفيه

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا

----------


## وائل الجود

وفقكم  الله  الى  ما  فيه  خير  وجزيتم  خيراً

----------


## الحفيشي

سمعت العلامة المحدث أبو عبد الله مصطفى بن العدوي يضعفه..

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الحديث بمجموع طرقه يصل إلى درجة الحسن على الأقل ، والله تعالى أعلم ، مع احترامي وتقديري لمن ضعفه .

----------

